# new setup for my 200 litre



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

Not posted in a while, Tell me what you think


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nice, I like the black substrate, plants and wood also are nicely well placed.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

very nice,i like all the java fern.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I love tanks w/ black substrate. Wish it wasnt so tough to get. Or so expensive to ship lol


----------

